# What is going to happen????



## sarah1986 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi guys I'm new here, been reading posts for months but have finally plucked up courage to post!
I'm 23yrs old and my partner is 28. We have been TTC for 3years now. 
His s/a is all fine - infact we were told above average (Which of course he is SO proud of  
Have had lap and dye - All fine so we`re in the "unexplained" box, grrrr! 
Had 3months of 50mg clomid - a break and then another 6months of it - Although scans show I ovulate fine naturally anyway?! But sadly never ever had that BFP   

Have now finally come to the top of the IUI waiting list, yay! Only downer is that I live on the Isle of Wight and so have to travel to Wessex Fertility clinic in Southampton - Anyone had any experiences here - good or bad?!

Anywho...... really wanted to know what happens with IUI - I`ve read as much as I can about it but it`s all so daunting! have had our bloods done (again?!) and am due for initial IUI appointment middle - to end of Jan....

Sorry for rambling on!

Sarah x x x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Sarah, and welcome  Come and join us on the IUI Girls TTC thread - there are lots of girls on there at different stages of tx.

Lucky you, the Isle of Wight - it's lovely there! If you go to the "IVF General Chit Chat for the UK" section of the forum I'm sure you'll find one for your clinic.

You have youth on your side, which is great  Also good they did your bloods again - there are some extra ones needed for IUI (like Hep B and HIV).

Do you know what treatment protocol (ie, drugs) you'll be on or will you find out at your appt? On the IUI TTC thread most of us are on injectables (Puregon, Gonal-F, Menopur, etc) but some are on Clomid.

There is a good overview of IUI here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0

... but in a nutshell:
> some clinics have you "down-reg" before "stimming" which is where they shut down the ovaries first before stimulating them with Clomid or injectables - although my clinic doesn't
> once you start stimming (around day 2 or 3 of your cycle) you'll have regular scans to check the growth of the follicles and also thickness of your lining
> when it looks like you have 1-2 dominant follicles (16-18mm in diameter) you'll either be given an HCG injection to take to cause ovulation, or else you'll be asked to use OPKs to detect a natural pre-ovulation surge
> then you'll go in for your insemination (with your partner of course! He'll have to go in a few hours before your insemination to produce his sample and then allow time for his swimmers to be 'washed')
> approx 14 days after your insemination you take a pg test - and, hopefully, get a BFP 

Hope this helps!

Chat soon
kd


----------



## sarah1986 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi KD

Thanks for your reply, rely helpful!

Sorry to be thick but pls can u forward me a link to the IUI Girls TTC thread bit sorry wasnt sure how to search LOL!

Many thanks x x x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Sarah - just saw you'd posted on the IUI thread, glad you managed to find us


----------

